# Handgrenade



## Isenmoor (May 30, 2019)

*File Name*: Handgrenade

*File Submitter*: Isenmoor</p >

*File Submitted*: 13 Jun 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is a simple OTT slingshot with an ergonomic hammer grip and a handrest. It's designed as a boardcut from 20mm plywood and composed of three parts whic are glued together without a loss of stability of the main frame.
(The dimensions at the template are mm.)

Click here to download this file


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Interesting design, thanks for sharing


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome! I made a Beaver Tail for my daughter for her first shooter. Nice work.


----------

